# ammo weight- pickin a fight



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i was thinking about the muslim who shot up the city college in santa monica. the news says he had 1300 rounds +500 of 9mm. 
I got to thinking. 600 rounds of 556 is about 25 lbs thats 50 lbs for 1200 rounds. 
and Id think another 25-30lbs for 9mm thats 75+lbs of ammo + the wieght of the guns
and this cat is hopping in and out of cars and jumping fences with 80 lbs of ammo?and another 25-30 lbs in guns?
I call bullshit. and all this in a super small back pack.
Im training with the wrong outfits. the marines arent even carrying that. some help please. i call bullshit on the media's reports:?:?:


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you for doing the simple math, unfortunately the general public wont be so easily deceived.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i think its rediculus to make a super big fantastic story and also for gun man spin to make it even sound more sinister because this guy Had bulk ammo reportedly a 308 round. thats some heavy stuff inthe photos and surveilance videos i saw there no way this dood is moving around with almost 1800 rounds. i start getting dicey with 1000 rounds of 22


----------



## www.BigBugOutTrucks.com (Mar 14, 2013)

Touche! Thats why I turned the cable off back in January!


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

What's cable? :grin:


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

StarPD45 said:


> What's cable? :grin:


I moved to the "ranch" in 1991 and haven't had cable, dish, or even rabbit ears since that time.

We got the local paper for a few years, then only Wednesday and Sunday, Now only Sunday

I saw FOX news a few weeks back staying at a motel and it was SHIT, some stupid kid in a drain pipe 24 x 7 . The basic flow was drama, drama, drama.

There is no decent reporting going on in AmeriKa

IMO


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

FOX "news" is a joke. They lost their last little bit of credibility when they ran this...






No really, the illusionist Chris Angel wasn't actually in the collapsing building? You mean it was an <gasp> illusion? They had a whole team on this 'breaking story" and they are all so damn serious. Don't these buffoons realize they are the frauds? I have seen some stupid things, but this is a new all-time low, even for FOX. Pathetic.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Shotlady I didn't read the stories except some headlines and the amount of ammo. A couple of things come to mind based on what I saw,

1) They rolled out his "arsenal" which included the ammo you stated but I did not see reference to any 9mm or a 9mm weapon,

2) His "arsenal" was a black powder 44 and an AR-15 to which they only showed the upper.

3) They suggested 1300 rounds of 223 ammo but I saw no reference to this was with him at all but recovered from either his home or vehicle?

That might change the scope of things a tad. If I were to bug out with my F150 I'd be carrying more 223 than that plus the 9mm, plus the 308
and the 12 gauge - not too mention a case of 22LR so they'd have fun noting he had "10k" rounds of ammo with him.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I agree, but I don't have much that 223 or 556 ammo, yet.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I kept hearing the question "How did he get these weapons in California with it's strict gun laws?" I'll lay odds that the spin will be not that gun laws don't work but we need national or international bans to take full effect.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Hmm, I'm a pretty big news junky (although kicking my habit!) and I didn't see anything about this event... I wonder if it has anything to do with the fact it was terrorism commited by a muslim (ala Ft. Hood.). I'd bet someone was sitting back in the editing booth trying to figure out if they could photoshop a tea party shirt on him or something...


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

this was a muslim also the orange county rampage that went down i think it was last month. boy it didnt stay in the news long. and it took them forever to say the guys name. then it dissapeared i think its related to that small acts of terror magazine the muslims read encouraging them to do small acts. it just horrible. a well placed ccwp woulda stopped this right away.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

As some pointed out, John ain't 'xactly a Muslim name or Christopher for that matter. I think this guy was probably Christian Lebanese.

Did you notice the black powder revolver?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Since January 2009 more than 3,000,000 so called "AR's" have been sold in CA. The last attempt to install such a ban was written in such a way that banned any rifle that could carry a magazine of more than 10 rounds and could exchange a magazine without the presence of tools or another device (no I'm not kidding). The innovators came up with the "bullet button" which blocks the mag release on the typical AR. All it takes is a bullet (hence a tool or other device) to insert or point into the bullet button and the magazine drops.

BTW most bullet buttons just screw right on. Possession of a mag release is not illegal. So for SHTF it's pretty easy to remove a bullet button and put your mag release back in place.

I don't think we will be so lucky this time around. I suspect tougher measures are coming and it will impact us greatly.



retired guard said:


> I kept hearing the question "How did he get these weapons in California with it's strict gun laws?" I'll lay odds that the spin will be not that gun laws don't work but we need national or international bans to take full effect.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

You know, I really hate to say this, but we are all really lucky all of these a$$clowns with mental problems don't really know how to run a gun. They all buy junk or utterly unreliable accessories which jam. Then they shoot themselves when the cops show up, or give up like the cowards they all are.

God help the poor people in the crosshairs if anyone skilled in weapons use ever goes on a rampage in a target rich environment. I know we had the Texas tower shooter who was an ex-Marine, and the Fort Hood shooter had some training too, but most of these people are so deranged they do not hit anywhere near what they are shooting. I hope that never, ever happens - but I really worry someday it might....


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Have you ever seen the hme movies from the Texas tower? There were citizens on the ground using scoped hunting rifles to keep the sniper pinned down while police tried to make their way to the scene.

Without armed citizens intervening the sniper would have had much more unencumbered time to execute his targets. He did quite well until return fire came in.

You are very correct though. We have been fortunate that these mental asshats have been untrained and unversed.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Ain't Texas great!


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Wasn't the VT shooter semi-skilled, I know I've read plenty about him practicing/training. Marine or operator no, but a little bit of practice and he was very devastating.

Keep yourself and your family safe, conceal carry everywhere possible.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I grew up in Texas. 

Every pickup truck had a shotgun or lever action on a gun rack in the back window. Polite society.

It was a simpler time then - Lone Star beer, sexual revolution, no carjacking, no AIDS, and gas was 33 cents a gallon....


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

They want to ban high cap mags, thats what saved folks in colo. movie theater. Anyone who is in the know, knows that mag springs on most mags above 30 rds jam. Which is why you don't see military carrying 100 rd. drum mags. Infinitely more reliable to use 20's and carry extra mags. So the reduced mag cap laws only ensure that the next bad guy won't have FTF. Folks should know what they are talking about before they pass feel good, knee-jerk laws. jmho General rule is, will take 20, load 18.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

Verteidiger said:


> I grew up in Texas. Every pickup truck had a shotgun or lever action on a gun rack in the back window. Polite society.
> It was a simpler time then - Lone Star beer, sexual revolution, no carjacking, no AIDS, and gas was 33 cents a gallon....


Same here, in Mesquite, TX a small town then with a rodeo mentality. I remember gas at 19¢ per gallon and every teacher had a paddle to remind you to behave. Thanks shotlady, I been somewhat off on the listening of the news lately and miss the item on the amount of ammo.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Verteidiger said:


> I grew up in Texas.
> 
> Every pickup truck had a shotgun or lever action on a gun rack in the back window. Polite society.
> 
> It was a simpler time then - Lone Star beer, sexual revolution, no carjacking, no AIDS, and gas was 33 cents a gallon....





9UC said:


> Same here, in Mesquite, TX a small town then with a rodeo mentality. I remember gas at 19¢ per gallon and every teacher had a paddle to remind you to behave. Thanks shotlady, I been somewhat off on the listening of the news lately and miss the item on the amount of ammo.


I lived in a small town about an hour northwest of Ft Worth until I finished 7th grade, and was back regularly all through High School. There was one classroom and about 20 - 25 kids for each grade 1-8. the high school was located right thee with the other grades, and there were always pick ups parked all around us, unlocked, with rifles and shot guns hanging on gun racks.

Heck, we used to get to bring our favorite Christmas present to school after the break. I remember in 2nd grade 2 of us brought our new .22 rifles, and another kid brought his new .410. Yep, brought'em right into the classroom and leaned'em agaisnt the wall after being dropped off at the curb and carrying them inside.

It was the same "downtown" on main street. Trucks lining the street, unlocked windows down, with guns hanging in the gun rack.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

rigged, i grew up like that in bandera texas. gun racks unlocked homes and trucks. bringing guns to school we were taught gun safety by the PE teacher.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> I lived in a small town about an hour northwest of Ft Worth until I finished 7th grade, and was back regularly all through High School. There was one classroom and about 20 - 25 kids for each grade 1-8. the high school was located right thee with the other grades, and there were always pick ups parked all around us, unlocked, with rifles and shot guns hanging on gun racks.
> 
> Heck, we used to get to bring our favorite Christmas present to school after the break. I remember in 2nd grade 2 of us brought our new .22 rifles, and another kid brought his new .410. Yep, brought'em right into the classroom and leaned'em agaisnt the wall after being dropped off at the curb and carrying them inside.
> 
> It was the same "downtown" on main street. Trucks lining the street, unlocked windows down, with guns hanging in the gun rack.


It's amazing how much more civilized we have become over the years. Now we need to watch over our children and grandchildren, and the politicians who swear to defend the Constitution. How i long for the good old days!


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

paraquack said:


> It's amazing how much more civilized we have become over the years. Now we need to watch over our children and grandchildren, and the politicians who swear to defend the Constitution. How i long for the good old days!


It's sad. When I was a kid right after breakfast and morning chores the door was opened, my scrawny butt was booted outside, and told to be home for lunch. After lunch I knew to be home before dark and not to go outside the immediate area unless I made sure it was OK. If the weather was really bad I had to stay inside. Dang near killed me to have to stay inside.

I even remember at the ripe old age of 9 carrying my .22 into the hardware store and buying ammo on our way into the "wilderness".


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

9UC said:


> Same here, in Mesquite, TX a small town then with a rodeo mentality. I remember gas at 19¢ per gallon and every teacher had a paddle to remind you to behave. Thanks shotlady, I been somewhat off on the listening of the news lately and miss the item on the amount of ammo.


I used to go to Devil's Bowl Speedway in Mesquite to watch the sprint car races on the dirt oval track. Watching those cars getting sideways was a thrill every race.

We also used to go to the Mesquite Rodeo, back when the cowboys did not wear vests or helmets.

All I can say is if you are man enough to ride a Brahma bull wearing a cinch strap for eight seconds, you definitely are a real man. I can count on one hand how many times a cowboy made it to the buzzer on a bucking Brahma. Those are some bad ass bulls, mean and ornery, and strong....

Those were some very good times.

On the original topic, I still have not seen an "official" round count. As I understood it, the shooter was lugging around a duffel bag with spare ammo, but he apparently got tired of that and dropped the bag before he went into the library. Also, he supposedly was wearing a vest and thigh rigs, either load bearing equipment or mag vest with cargo pants. So he could have spread out the load somewhat. He was a big man too....


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

www.BigBugOutTrucks.com said:


> Touche! Thats why I turned the cable off back in January!


I turned the cable off in 1991, when I get the chance to watch "TV" at a motel room it supprises me how little information they give and take up so much time. I really don't care about the stupid ass kid that fell down a well, or the one that finally got a liver.

"NEWS" today is socialized crap broadcasted to distract us from the real problems which never get any coverage.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

damn, did we all spend some of our childhood in Texas? I lived in Odessa for a few years.
Yes, the news is so slanted, cant trust anything they tell us anymore.
Just last week or so, I hear a "person was shot and killed during questioning about the NY bombing?


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

yep, deebo and the two that questioned him some how fell out of a plane a coupla days after the incident. dropping like flies they are. 

heck man, we'd take off for miles and go down to the swimming hole by castle lake, when were werent there we'd be down by the bandera damn. jumong out of treees at 30 ft and rope swings. when we lived in new braunfels wed spend all day floating down the gualaupe, in high school wed sneek off to canyon lake and go cliff jumping into the lake. we were bad assed little kids back in the day. todays kids? not so much really.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

shotlady said:


> yep, deebo and the two that questioned him some how fell out of a plane a coupla days after the incident. dropping like flies they are.
> 
> heck man, we'd take off for miles and go down to the swimming hole by castle lake, when were werent there we'd be down by the bandera damn. jumong out of treees at 30 ft and rope swings. when we lived in new braunfels wed spend all day floating down the gualaupe, in high school wed sneek off to canyon lake and go cliff jumping into the lake. we were bad assed little kids back in the day. todays kids? not so much really.


Ah, floating down the Guadalupe. Now there's true recreation.

I haven't done it in years, ok decades, but from what I understand there are so many rules and laws that have been enacted that it's not near the fun it used to be. Heck, if you drew a line from Nacogdoches to Austin, and went to any college south of that line, I don't think you were allowed to graduate if you didn't have at least one river tube trip notched on your life post.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

lol thats funny! back in the day i day a kid walking down the side walk yester my first thought was where is this childs mother? and i had to think about us talking about how it was for this in 1978 i was 7 we'd go up in the hills of troy idaho all day cross streams to go into the mountains and to the lake no supervision. i would never let mmy kids walk don the sidewalk alone or leave all day to play in the mountains and rivers. i dont remember being particularly smart or different than the other kids.


----------

